# Lampropelma Nigerrimum



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone own one?

I would like one and just wanted a bit more info over and above the usual care sheets. Wats their temprement like, fast growing etc...?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Anyone own one?
> 
> I would like one and just wanted a bit more info over and above the usual care sheets. Wats their temprement like, fast growing etc...?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you WANT 1?

it's too late for that now you've already put the order in for a sling


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I know Pete ( Poxicator ) bought a sling from TSS a while ago. Other than that, I can't think of anyone with one apart from some of the german breeders.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Found on the small Island of Sangihe in Indonesia where they can be found living on palm trees in the cut out foot holes made by the workers who collect the coconuts. Temps can get very warm into the 30°c and it rains heavy and alot.I would and do keep them cooler at around 25°c with a night time drop to 20°c or so.
They get to arount 15-17 cm legspan and grow quite quick depending on the feeding program.
Males can be sexed very early by the brown colouration in the legs where as females are always darker. Can be quite defencive and quick to bite if you anoy them.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Also a little info on Asian Arboreals website

lampropelmanigerimmum (asianarboreals)


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> you WANT 1?
> 
> it's too late for that now you've already put the order in for a sling


 
Ok, I have ordered one but want more info lol


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Ok, I have ordered one but want more info lol


Is a gorgeous T
Just don't show it to Dave, you know what he's like when there's Lampropelmas about haha


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> Is a gorgeous T
> Just don't show it to Dave, you know what he's like when there's Lampropelmas about haha


only the moults :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We are ordering some in the next few months


----------

